# Favorite fictional flying machine



## Velius (Sep 30, 2008)

Haven’t seen this posted up so- what is your favorite fictional flying machine/aircraft from any movie or TV series? 

I've always liked the starships from Star Wars. The A-Wing and speeder bike has always been my favorites. 8)


----------



## Njaco (Sep 30, 2008)

The drop-ship from Aliens. Cool!!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 30, 2008)

Do spacecraft count? My all-time favorite is the original USS Enterprise, NCC-1701; no other spacecraft, before or since, looks like it.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 30, 2008)

The airplane a friend of mine is building. It supposed to fly...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 30, 2008)

The original Battlestar Galactica was always cool to me.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2008)

How about the Klingon "Bird of Prey" ? No one else had the cloaking device !!

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2008)

U.S.S. "Defiant" of Deep Space Nine


----------



## ratdog (Sep 30, 2008)

the death star is awesome!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2008)

Possible.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 30, 2008)

Star Wars....the B-wing fighter/bomber. Second to that is the TIE Interceptor.


----------



## ratdog (Sep 30, 2008)

look at the top of that thing it looks like a mules head!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2008)

You know, I was kinda partial to Sky Captain's special P-40...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 30, 2008)

Grau, totally forgot about that one!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 30, 2008)

I always thought Sky Captain should've held out for the P-38 model. Two fuselages....think of all the toys Dex could hide in there!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2008)

A P-38 could have stowed more stuff, for sure...but for the cool-retro factor, you just can't beat a P-40, unless it's something like a Lockheed Electra...


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Gotta love the X-wing. Good choice Catch22. I also like the Mellinium Falcon quite a bit


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 30, 2008)

ccheese said:


> How about the Klingon "Bird of Prey" ? No one else had the cloaking device !!
> 
> Charles



I hate to point this out, but the pic is of a Klingon batlecruiser. This is a Bird-of-Prey:





I also like these:


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, if we're gonna talk spacecraft, then I'll go with "Romey"...uh, and the ship too...lol

I though Andromeda Ascendant was just about as cool as it got...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 30, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, if we're gonna talk spacecraft, then I'll go with "Romey"...uh, and the ship too...lol
> 
> I though Andromeda Ascendant was just about as cool as it got...



And comes with a very cute and sexy avatar. 
Then there's Wonder Woman's invisible airplane.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2008)

I think this would just about round out most of my favs in a few categories...The Soviet stealth fighter from Firefox...

As far as Helos go, I'd say Blue Thunder rocks...and is far better than Air Wolf!

(and I agree, Old Wizard...Lexa Doig is HOT!)


----------



## magnocain (Sep 30, 2008)

I like the "E".





And the Gunship.





And the ARC-170.


----------



## HoHun (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Velius,

>Haven’t seen this posted up so- what is your favorite fictional flying machine/aircraft from any movie or TV series? 

The Fliewatüüt of course ... 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEVpo_SYdqs_

Multi-modal bio-fuelled ampibian VTOL with a stainless steel pilot 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## JugBR (Oct 1, 2008)

old classic:


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 1, 2008)

LMAO...good one, JugBR!

That's just too danged funny!


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 1, 2008)

wonder what kinda milage they get?


----------



## eddie_brunette (Oct 1, 2008)

My favourite since a litte boy:

VF-1 Valkyrie!










worth mention:

Viper:





Thunder Fighter





edd


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 1, 2008)

dam there are a lot more people that like star wars than i thought...personally i like the Halcyon-class Cruiser more specific the Pillar of Autumn from the Halo series man this thing had a MaC gun (Magnetic Accelerator Cannon) this bad boy could punch a hole through anything and also the D77H-TCI Pelican Dropship i love this craft. The top one is the PoA and the bottom one is the Pelican


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 1, 2008)

Was having PC issues yesterday, couldn't upload the TIE Interceptor, here it is now for those who aren't StarWars freaks. Also, possibly the coolest vehicle to ever leave tread-marks upon space:


----------



## Velius (Oct 1, 2008)

Good pick R.A.. The Tie Interceptor is another one of my favorites. Have you ever seen/heard of the Tie Defender?


----------



## JugBR (Oct 1, 2008)

rabid: space balls ! nice movie ! mel brooks, bill pullman and john candy !


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 1, 2008)

Velius said:


> Good pick R.A.. The Tie Interceptor is another one of my favorites. Have you ever seen/heard of the Tie Defender?



Never run across one of those before...what movie/game is it from? Looks like it'd be kinda hard to land....unless it clamps into some sort of hanging docking station...


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 1, 2008)

They're from the TIE Fighter game as well as X-Wing Alliance I believe. Somebody before me posted the Otana which is from that game as well.


----------



## magnocain (Oct 1, 2008)

There is a whole bunch of Expanded Universe fighters. Like the E-Wing.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 2, 2008)

cool eh man always fancied the E-Wings they look cool, me and one of my friends are having a big argument over which is better the Rebellion or the Empire


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, the Empire has a better dental plan, but the Rebellion gets to travel more and see more exotic locations. Just get all your shots up to date first.


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd hate to be in the Empire, you all have to wear identical uniforms and fly identical ships. Give me the rebellion and some variety any day (plus the ships are cooler. The X Wing is still my favourite


----------



## muller (Oct 2, 2008)

The Talon from the movie Stealth is really cool.






And I've always been fond of Starbug from Red Dwarf


----------



## magnu (Oct 2, 2008)

One of my favorites The Starfury fighter from Babylon 5 the first space craft to maneuver realistically


----------



## Njaco (Oct 2, 2008)

how about Independance Day and the pod from 2001?


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 2, 2008)

I've always like the E-Wing too.


----------



## ratdog (Oct 2, 2008)

never thought about STEALTH that thing is awesome!!8)


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 2, 2008)

> I've always like the E-Wing too.



Agreed the E-wing is pretty cool and the TIE Defender's not that bad either... To add to the Empire vs. Rebel debate: The TIE pilots sure get owned alot quicker, no shields, crappy guns... doesn't sound fun to me


----------



## D.James (Oct 2, 2008)

A bit of my imagination that has grown on me a bit... Caterpillar I 7505 Material Handler 

3D model @ Caterpillar I 7505 MH Material Handler by D.James - Google 3D Warehouse


----------



## D.James (Oct 2, 2008)

Flyboy2 said:


> To add to the Empire vs. Rebel debate: The TIE pilots sure get owned alot quicker, no shields, crappy guns... doesn't sound fun to me



Clones and 'droids are expendable....


----------



## Henk (Oct 3, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> I think this would just about round out most of my favs in a few categories...The Soviet stealth fighter from Firefox...
> 
> As far as Helos go, I'd say Blue Thunder rocks...and is far better than Air Wolf!
> 
> (and I agree, Old Wizard...Lexa Doig is HOT!)



Read the book and loved it and always wanted to see one fly for real, but I never saw the movie.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 3, 2008)

D.James said:


> Clones and 'droids are expendable....



And the Emperor never trusted any of his underlings, which is why he would not let the TIE fighters (of any flavor, except Vader's) have hyperspace engines, shields, or bigger guns. It was supposed to keep them close to their Star Destroyers/home base, discourage them from "disappearing during battle" and joining the rebellion.

Sweet little bee on the last page, D.James!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Didn't think about that... Isn't that were the TIE Defenders come in? Keep the good pilots alive?


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 3, 2008)

I read something like that in one of the many (crappy) spin-off series that came out in the 90's (some were good, most were just garbage). This particular series had a TIE pilot who was shot down over some planet, left for dead by the Empire, rescued and helped by some average planetary citizens, saw the error of his ways, contacted the Rebellion and dropped them some juicy intel. Standard plot, standard characters. Not the worst read.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm.. cool stuff. I actually really liked the X-Wing series. Kinda cool to only read about the fighter pilots


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 4, 2008)

I kinda gave up on the StarWars franchise just about the time that series came out. Never read em, although I have heard good things about that particular set. I may pick em up eventually.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 4, 2008)

No one mentioned the Falcon? Has to be one of the coolest of all time.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 4, 2008)

> I kinda gave up on the StarWars franchise just about the time that series came out. Never read em, although I have heard good things about that particular set. I may pick em up eventually.



I liked them. Its not brilliant writing but its fun and diverting for a little bit.


----------



## Velius (Oct 5, 2008)

The Planet Express ship from "Futurama" TV series has always cracked me up.  

It flys faster than the speed of light, the engines don't move the ship- but instead moves the universe around the ship, the positions of the rooms shift from episode to episode, and makes the sound of a stopping schoolbus when it lands.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 6, 2008)

I always thought these ships from Star Wars were neat. A different design from the mechanical looking Empire ships.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Another cool design.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh i agree. Kinda like the shape of the bottom one with the wings


----------



## Von Frag (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeh corny, but the concept is so cool!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 7, 2008)

Always was a fan of the Viper Mark VII from Battlestar Galactica

http://www.ucip.org/prometheus/images/viper.jpg



And the Mark II
http://www.battlestarasgard.org/images/ships/fighter_viper_mk2.gif




And the Gunstar from 'The last Starfighter'

http://www.igorstshirts.com/blog/conceptships/gunstar_concept_ship.jpg


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 8, 2008)

Babylon 5 had some unique ships

Starship Schematic Database - Shadow Capital Ships


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 8, 2008)

.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Always was a fan of the Viper Mark VII from Battlestar Galactica
> 
> http://www.ucip.org/prometheus/images/viper.jpg
> 
> ...



I agree vassilli! I was going to mention the gunstar! Also, I loved the USS Defiant that was mentioned earlier.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 8, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> I agree vassilli! I was going to mention the gunstar! Also, I loved the USS Defiant that was mentioned earlier.




yeah, haven't seen the movie since i was a kid. There are a few clips on youtube, and I'm impressed with the special effects from the 80's.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

If I remember right, Starfighter had quite a bit of computer generated special effects for the time it came out. They did not do use models and then move the camera about the models to simulate the ships traveling.


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2008)

i always liked slave 1 from the empire strikes back


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

I thought about that one to Rochie.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's an alltime favorite of mine from the 1953 movie "War of the Worlds".

(If you look closely in this picture, you can see the strings holding the Martian ship up!)

TO


----------



## Njaco (Oct 9, 2008)

Forgot about that one TO! Great!


----------



## Maestro (Oct 9, 2008)

I always liked the X-Wing and the Snowspeeder...











But to leave Star Wars, I also like Wing Commander's Vampire fighter...





... And the Banshee fighter.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 10, 2008)

My parents best friends (Jack and Ellen) just gave me a vintage snowspeeder that Jack got from his fathers house when they were cleaning it out after his father passed away. It's missing the lighted laser tubes, but other than that, it's pretty cool. Also got a old remote controlled R2D2 that goes forward and back, plus few other items. I was excited. Never had the snowspeeder growing up!


----------



## muller (Oct 10, 2008)

Remember this?


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 10, 2008)

That one did cross my mind muller, did not know if anyone else would remember that one! that was cool in its own right.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 10, 2008)

Fight of the Navigator! Coolest spaceship Disney ever came up with!

Until this, of course.....:


----------

